# Anyone use clabbered milk?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I met a (cow) dairy guy who makes cheese, butter and sour cream, but he said he didn't use sweet milk...he clabbers it first. How do you do this, and how do you know it's ready and/or safe to use? I would guess it could be used in recipes for buttermilk? A pancake recipe I have says I can use soured milk...same thing? ANY input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

I use clabber for cottage cheese, and sometimes for culture. You just put fresh raw milk in a sterile container and cover it with a papertowel for a few days the first time. It can take several days, and it becomes sort of yogurt like. I keep back about a 1/4 cup and put it in the next batch and it usually clabbers within 24 hours. My chickens and dogs LOVE it! After a few cycles, it gets milder, and is actually very good. You will know if it goes bad. Any bacteria in it that doesnt belong will grow a mold. Throw it out and try again. Fresh clabber is good stuff!


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

Same thing here. I make my own clabbered milk "buttermilk" and save some back each time to make more. 

Marla


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Check out Rona Sullivan's dairy process at www.sullivanspond.com Rona's cheeses are predominately produced using the clabber method. They are absolutely beautiful.


----------

